# Ski Sundown Brewer's Fest 9/26/2009



## severine (Sep 15, 2009)

I already put this on the Calendar (which probably nobody uses...) but in any case....

http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=420



> 4th Annual Ski Sundown Brewer's Fest
> 09/26/2009 to 09/26/2009
> 
> Start Time: 4:00 PM
> ...


----------



## MogulQueen (Sep 21, 2009)

*Ski Sundown Brewer's Fest 9/26*

Brewers start serving at 4pm this Saturday.  I'll be there.  Is anyone else going?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2009)

We'll be there!


----------



## Paul (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool, it'll be good to see you again!:beer:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2009)

what breweries will be there?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> what breweries will be there?



Good question.  I'll see if I can find out.


----------



## severine (Sep 25, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> what breweries will be there?



From Greg's article:



> This year’s tasting experience will include a wide variety of breweries and brewpubs from Connecticut and beyond including Berkshire Brewer Co., Cambridge House Brew Pub, The Hartford Better Beer Co., Cottrell Brewing Co., Barrington Brewery, John Harvard’s Brew House, Thomas Hooker Brewery, The Boston Beer Co., Otter Creek Brewing & Wolaver’s Organic Ales, Mass Bay Brewing, Opa Opa, Merchant Du Vin, FX Matt Brewing Co., Captain Lawrence Brewing Co., Latis Imports, Olde Burnside Brewing Co., Farmington River Brewing Co., City Steam Brewery and Narragansett Brewery.



http://news.alpinezone.com/63281/

Anybody???


----------



## severine (Sep 26, 2009)

Is anybody going to this who didn't pre-purchase tickets? I have an extra one but since I bought it online, you have to walk in with me. After that, you're free to do your own thing.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2009)

Looking forward to heading back up to Sundown in a little while.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 26, 2009)

Have fun today!!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2009)

Just got home, it was rad.  Good times had by all. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Brewers start serving at 4pm this Saturday.  I'll be there.  Is anyone else going?



Did you end up going?  I don't think I saw you there??


----------



## MogulQueen (Sep 27, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Did you end up going?  I don't think I saw you there??



I'm sorry I missed you all.  I was really looking forward to getting out .  I got stood up and did not have anyone to go with  :-(    Sounds like it was a good time.  I think we should have a pre-season get together.  Maybe sometime in October?  Any suggestions?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> I'm sorry I missed you all.  I was really looking forward to getting out .  I got stood up and did not have anyone to go with  :-(    Sounds like it was a good time.  I think we should have a pre-season get together.  Maybe sometime in October?  Any suggestions?



You didn't miss us all, just my wife and I, no one else from here decided to show up.  My wife was solo most of the time too, as I had other duties to attend to.

I'm up for some sort of pre-season get together. :beer:


----------

